# Eigenbau von Wasserheizung



## samorai (3. Nov. 2018)

Hallo!
Es gibt verdammt viele Exemplare von Wasserheizungen, die einen nehmen sehr viel Strom( 2-3 kw) und andere wie der Holzofen im Wasser ist auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei.
Ob jetzt meine erdachte Heizung das gelbe vom Ei ist, weiß ich auch noch nicht.

Das Grundprinzip ist soweit erstmal klar; 
Ein Kupferbehälter (wird gedämmt) der durch eine Gasflamme erwärmt wird, eine abstellbare Befüllung, ein Schnellentlüfter und zwei Anschlüsse für einen __ Wasserschlauch der in den Teich führt.
  
Und jetzt beginnt ein "Heer" von Fragen.

Um das heiße Wasser schnell bis zum Teichgrund zubekommen währe eine Wilo Umwälzpumpe sicher angebracht?
Die Länge des Schlauches am Teichgrund?
Was mir auch im Kopf umher schwirrt, ist ein ganz normalen Einplatten-Heizkörper im Teich zuversenken, aber eine Dämmung unter Wasser bis zu diesem Heizkörper macht mir Kopf-Zerbrechen.

Leider ist nur ein gewisser Ansatz vorhanden, um dieses Projekt in die Tat umzusetzen bräuchte ich etwas Hilfe von Euch.
Vielleicht hat sich der eine oder andere schon mit ähnlicher Theorie oder gar Praxis beschäftigt.


----------



## trampelkraut (4. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Ron,

bauen kannst du alles, nur wirst du keine Bauartzulassung dafür bekommen, Und ohne Bauartzulassung stehst du mit einem Fuß im Gefängnis, Da muss eine ausreichende Verbrennungsluftzufuhr und Abgasführung gewährleistet sein. Das Gerät muss über eine automatische Temperatursteuerung und einen zusätzlichen Sicherheitstemperaturschalter verfügen.

Denkbar wäre es einen ausgemusterten atmosphärischen Gaskessel zu verwenden. Da liegt die Leistung aber auch bei mind. 12 KW

Ich würde aber die Finger davon lassen, an Gasgeräten zu basteln ist eine heikle Sache.


----------



## Roland O. (4. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Ron,
da ich mich auch schon ergiebig mit dem Thema beschäftigt habe kann ich dir von so einem Projekt auch nur abraten. Das Ergebnis wird vorsichtig gesagt ernüchternd sein.
Es gibt eine Konstante bei jedem Teich - und dass ist die notwendige Energiemenge um dein Wasservolumen zu erwärmen. Dabei ist es total egal ob du mit Holz, Strom, Öl, Kohle, Gas, Solar, ... das Wasser erwärmst. Wenn deine Angaben in deinem Avatar stimmen, hast du eine sehr große Oberfläche durch die jede Menge an Wärmeenergie entweichen kann. Also ist der erste und wichtigste Schritt die Isolierung deines Teiches zur Umwelt. 
Für die 27m³ Wasser die du im Teich hast, benötigst du mindestens 27kW Wärmeenergie um diese um 1°C zu erwärmen - das wäre jetzt ohne große Verluste gerechnet. In der Praxis solltest du den doppelten Wert einplanen, wenn dein Teich keine Isolierung besitzt. 
Zurück zu deiner Idee mit dem Gasheizer. Wenn du in diese Richtung etwas basteln willst, dann würde ich mir einen Gas Durchlauferhitzer aus dem Campingbereich besorgen - Suchwörter z.B. Campingdusche. Diese Geräte gibt es schon sehr günstig und sind in jeder Hinsicht ausgereift. 

Ob du dann aber im Endeffekt günstiger wie mit Holz, Storm, Öl, ... heizen kannst, hängt in erster Linie von den Rohstoffkosten ab. Also wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, Propangas günstig einzukaufen kann sich das rechnen.

Warum du Unterwasser deine Heizleitung isolieren möchtest, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis - du willst ja den Teich erwärmen, warum darf dann das Rohr keine Wärme abgeben? Und von einem Heizkörper Unterwasser kann ich dir nur abraten. Wenn du einen geschlossenen Heizkreislauf machen willst, dann kaufe dir Edelstahlwellrohr als Wärmetauscher, oder einen fertigen Wärmetauscher aus Edelstahl!

lg
Roland


----------



## Lion (4. Nov. 2018)

hallo Ron,
wie war es in den vorherigen Wintern ?
haben deine Tiere das ganze gut überstanden oder gab es Probleme ?
Falls Du keine Probleme hattest, dann lass das ganze ohne Heizung.
VG. Léon


----------



## mitch (4. Nov. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Ein Kupferbehälter


war da ned mal was mit Kupfer im Teich  

==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/kupfer-im-teich-ja-oder-nein.2418/​


----------



## samorai (4. Nov. 2018)

Hallo!
Ich merke schon, daß das nicht so leicht abgetan ist, wie anfangs gedacht.
Ich arbeite mal eure Antworten der Reihe nach ab.
@trampelkraut war sehr deutlich und bedanke mich dafür.
@Roland O. An solch großen kWh-Werte habe ich nicht gedacht und das würde diese kleine Heizung bestimmt auch nicht schaffen, so über den Daumen gepeilt vielleicht 3 kWh.
Die Heizleitung sollte nur bis zum Grund bzw bis zum Heizkörper gedämmt werden, am Grund wäre dann der Heizkörper oder der freie Schlauch der Wärmetauscher.
@Lion natürlich wurde der Teich kalt überwintert und die “Schwierigkeiten“ sind die üblichen, hier und da friert die Belüftung zu, ansonsten gab es keine, wenn du auf die Fische anspielst.
@mitch der CU-Behälter soll außerhalb des Teiches auf der Terrasse stehen, nicht im Teich und im Zelt oder sonstige Behausung.

Schade damit das Thema so schnell abgeschlossen ist.


----------



## samorai (6. Nov. 2018)

Das Thema kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## samorai (20. Nov. 2018)

Mich wurmt das Thema etwas.

Und wenn ich das als Boiler-Prinzip darstelle, was es eigentlich auch ist.

Ja was passiert denn wenn ich einen stink normalen Boiler anschließe, dann bekomme ich doch eine gute Heizleistung  zwischen 40-60°.
Oder ist das noch zu wenig?


----------



## teichinteressent (20. Nov. 2018)

Du kannst 80 Liter Wasser mit 80°C in 27000 Liter Teich geben. Dafür brauchst du z.B. eine Stunde mit 2kWh.

Wenn du diese Menge Wasser in den Teich gibst, erwärmt es sich um x °C. Kann man ausrechnen.


----------



## troll20 (21. Nov. 2018)

Bei dem Thema heizen eines Teichs oder Pools sollte man aber zu erst mal bei der Isolation ansetzen. Denn was nützt es wenn ich an einer Stelle das Wasser von 6 auf 8° aufheize und 2m weiter ist es wieder bei 6°.
Also erstmal Verluste reduzieren .
Und Thema Boiler Durchlauferhitzer oder was auch immer , die haben innen meist Cu und das will wiederum keiner im Teich haben.


----------



## DbSam (21. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Ron, Du "alter Boiler",  

ich muss dem René unbedingt recht geben. Ohne Isolation verteilst Du die Wärme sukzessive im Umland.

Und wenn Dir die Umlandheizung egal ist, dann verstehe ich folgendes nicht:
Wieso willst Du keinen normalen Heizkreislauf mit einem Wärmetauscher aus Edelstahl im Teich installieren?
Denn dann könnte man auch irgendeine beliebige Heizung daran hängen, sie wird austauschbar und die Kupfer- und anderweitige Verdreckungsprobleme stellen sich nicht ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## trampelkraut (21. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Ron!

Ich habe das mal über den Daumen nachgerechnet. Wenn du z.B. 27 m³ Wasser von 7°C auf 15°C aufheizen willst brauchst du eine Gesamtwärmeleistung von etwa 240 KW.    (entspräche etwa 23l Heizöl oder 24 m³ Erdgas)

Das ist die reine Leistung die zum aufhetzen gebraucht werden, hinzu kommen noch die Verluste die während der Aufheizung je nach schlechter oder guter Isolierung und an der Wasseroberfläche entstehen.

Ist das Wasser erst mal aufgeheizt, müssen nur noch die Verluste nachgeheizt werden, die hängen dann auch wieder von der Qualität der Isolierung und der Abdeckung ab.

Bei der Teichgröße keine billige Angelegenheit.

Einen Teich um 8°C aufzuheizen hört sich erst mal wenig an, es ist die enorme Wassermenge die die benötigte Leistung in die Höhe treibt.


----------



## trampelkraut (21. Nov. 2018)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Du kannst 80 Liter Wasser mit 80°C in 27000 Liter Teich geben. Dafür brauchst du z.B. eine Stunde mit 2kWh.
> 
> Wenn du diese Menge Wasser in den Teich gibst, erwärmt es sich um x °C. Kann man ausrechnen.



Es sind ca. 6 KW die Stunde.


----------



## teichinteressent (21. Nov. 2018)

Ich ging vom Boiler mit 2kW aus. Der braucht ca 1h - 1,5h zum Aufheizen.
Was sind jetzt die 6kW?



> Wenn du z.B. 27 m³ Wasser von 7°C auf 15°C aufheizen willst brauchst du eine Gesamtwärmeleistung von etwa 240 KW.


Ich würde z.B. nie auf 15°C heizen. Warum eigentlich auch.
Ich würde die Anlage nur betreiben, um z.B. aus dem kritischen Bereich unterhalb 4°C raus zu kommen.

Wenn allerdings geheizt werden soll, läßt man das Wasser ja nicht auf 7°C runter kühlen, stimmts?
Damit sind die 240kWh schon überholt.


----------



## trampelkraut (21. Nov. 2018)

Hallo!

Das sollte auch nur ein Rechenbeispiel sein, wenn man  nur um 4°C erhöht halbiert sich die Leistung natürlich.

Formel für die Leistungsberechnung zum aufheizen von Wasser:

Leistung  = Masse  x  Temperaturkoeffizient/Wasser x Temperaturdifferenz

80kg  x  1,16 W/k  x 70 k  = 6496 Watt also 6,5 KW

Wenn die 80l von 10 auf 80°C aufgeheizt werden, werden also ca. 6,5 KW Leistung benötigt


----------



## samorai (21. Nov. 2018)

Ich bedanke mich erstmal für die rege Anteilnahme an meinem Projekt.
2 oder auch 6kWh sind natürlich eine ordentliche Hausnummer.
Und natürlich macht es gar keinen Sinn ohne Abdeckung/Dämmung zu arbeiten.

Mit Schwimmer aus 110 HT-Rohr, seitlich fixiert, als First und auf dem Wasser wie eine Spinne sollte bei einem Winter-Sturm nicht umkippen.
Ich hatte an Gewächshaus- Folie gedacht.

Ich möchte mit wenig Heizleistung viel erreichen, so jedenfalls das Startdenken.
Aber das scheint wohl eher Traum-Denken zu sein.


----------



## samorai (21. Nov. 2018)

Ich glaube jetzt die Ideale einfache Teich Heizung gefunden zu haben, mal sehen was es da noch für bedenken von Euch gibt.

Wenn ein metallisches Rendelrohr als Wärmetauscher im Teich verwendet wird, könnte man das gleiche Rohr auch als Heizung benutzen.
Dh. wenn das Rohr mit CU ummantelt wird zur besseren Wärmeaufnahme in einem Schacht aus U-Beton -Steine entlang geführt wird sollten da schon ein paar Grade raus kommen.

Befeuert wird das ganze mit einem Propan-Brenner.

Ich hoffe mit gut 40-50° Vorlauf Temperaturen zu rechnen.


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Ron,
Du willst es ja mit dem Basteln nicht lassen.... . Dabei ist die Heizung im Haus schon im Wirkungsgrad optimiert, über deren Wasserkreislauf einen äußeren zum Garten anzubinden, würde ich eher anstreben. Ich würde natürlich nicht mit dem Wasser aus dem heizungskreislauf nach draußen gehen, sondern mit einem zweiten . den kannst Du bei Nichtbenutzung auch entleeren. Als Materialien eignen sich beispielsweise Kupfer und Edelstahl (auf keinen Fall mit Messing mixen, aber als Dachdecker kennst Du Dich mit Korrosion vermutlich besser aus als ich).
Die 6kW hat Roland doch errechnet, um den Teich einmalig aufzuheizen. Interessant ist für Dich, wieviel Du nachheizen mußt, damit der Teich nicht kälter wird . Das kann man auch grob schätzen. Nimm bei einem offenen, windgeschützten Teich einen Wärmeleitwert von ~4W/m²/K an. Dann multiplizierst Du den Wert mit dem Temperaturunterschied zur Umgebungsluft, und Deiner Teichfläche (plus einen Zuschlag für den Randbereich, wenn der steil nach unten abfällt). Daraus ergibt sich eine minimale Heizleistung.
Bei Wind kommt noch ein Faktor >1 (kann auch 10 sein) hinzu. Nimmst Du nur 2 cm Styropor, dann hast Du einen Leitwert von ~2 W/m²/K, und eine geringere Windabhängigkeit. Es gibt hier im Forum ja viele Abdeckungsbauer/besitzer.


----------



## troll20 (22. Nov. 2018)

Und wie wäre es mit einen einfachen Teichofen?
Ich glaub den bekommst du sogar selbst gebaut hin. Aus Edelstahl zusammen geschweißt usw.
Diesen könnte man dann theoretisch auch mit Gas anstelle von Holz befeuern, wenn man sich einen Brenner aus dem Campingbedarf mit entsprechender Sicherungseinrichtung einbaut. 
Wirkungsgrad ist dann jedoch schwer im Vorfeld zu schätzen. 
Aber für einen abgedeckten Teich sollte es reichen. 
Oder du schaust dir mal den Turboofen von @mitch an.


----------



## samorai (22. Nov. 2018)

Danke Rene, ich werde mal schauen was @mitch  so zu bieten hat.

Heute habe ich mal einen Test mit einem 50 ger CU-Rohr 2m lang gemacht um zu sehen was Phase ist.
Habe einen Schweißbrenner für Dachbahnen benutzt (kleine Tülle).
Der lief auf dem untersten “Standgas“ und hat mir nach Ca 7-8 min eine Temperatur am CU-Rohr von 180° gebracht. 
Die Denkweise ist jetzt so das ich ein CU-Rohr mit dem Wärmetauscher umwickeln werde, vorraus gesetzt man bekommt es so dicht gewickelt, andererseits müsste man ein größeres Rohr nehmen.
Die ganze Sache mit Rockwoll umwickeln, Wilo-Pumpe zwischen schalten und abwarten/ testen wie sich alles verhält.
Eventuell wird es dieses Jahr nur Versuche geben und nächstes Jahr wird voll eingestiegen.


----------



## teichinteressent (22. Nov. 2018)

Du hast noch garnicht dein Ziel beschrieben, heizen sagt so nichts aus.

Welche Zieltemperatur strebt dir vor?


----------



## mitch (22. Nov. 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Oder du schaust dir mal den Turboofen von @mitch an.


 meinst du meinen "rocket stove" - darüber müsste ich hier ja erstmal was schreiben.

hier schon mal ein paar links zu diesen _Raketenöfen:_

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDGlnjKd9gzrz5ABQ01rWFQ

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCg7HRuQ93hl9v8dTSt_XDHA


----------



## samorai (23. Nov. 2018)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Welche Zieltemperatur strebt dir vor?



Ich stelle mir 6° vor, wenn es bis 8° gehen sollte, okay auch nicht schlecht.
5-6° wären eigentlich total Top und machbar, zu kalt um zu füttern und zu warm für ne Eis-Bildung.


----------



## teichinteressent (23. Nov. 2018)

Wie waren die Temperaturen in der Vergangenheit ohne zu heizen?

Ich hatte 2010 auf 2011 und 2011 auf 2012 als Minimum 3°C auf 80cm.
In knapp 2 Metern ging es nie unter 4,5°C. Abgedeckt natürlich.

Dank Wetteraufzeichnung kann ich so etwas schnell überprüfen.


----------



## Lion (23. Nov. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir 6° vor, wenn es bis 8° gehen sollte, okay auch nicht schlecht.
> 5-6° wären eigentlich total Top und machbar, zu kalt um zu füttern und zu warm für ne Eis-Bildung.



hallo Ron,
im Prinzip wird die Temperatur bei einer Tiefe ab 1,20 nicht unter 4 Grad gehen.
 Um da jetzt 2 bis 4 Grad mehr zu bekommen braucht es einen hohen Aufwand.
 Die Tiere sind an diesen Temperaturen gewöhnt und werden somit den Winter, falls das Wasser
in Ordnung ist, wie auch bei Dir in den vergangenen Jahren, bestens überleben.

Eine dicke Eis-Bildung wäre eigentlich das Beste was uns passieren könnte, man würde, wenn die Eisdecke stabil ist, Wasser abpumpen so daß zwischen Eisdecke und Wasser
eine Luftschicht von ca.10 bis 20 cm entsteht und somit würde die Eisdecke den Teich wie ein Glasdach abdecken und schützen. Durch eine Öffnung
natürlich könnten dann auch Gase bestens entweichen. Aber leider sind unsere Winter nicht lange kalt genug.

Beste Grüße
Léon


----------



## troll20 (23. Nov. 2018)

mitch schrieb:


> meinst du meinen "rocket stove" - darüber müsste ich hier ja erstmal was schreiben.


 jap genau der , da aber die grauen Zellen im Wintermodus arbeiten....


----------



## teichinteressent (24. Nov. 2018)

Du willst also den Teich heizen, weil er zu kalt wird, richtig?

Hier 'Wie kalt/warm ist es bei euch - Temperaturen im Teich' schreibst du 'Meine Temps ; Wasser 3,2°C, Luft 1,3°C nicht abgedeckt.'

Dann decke doch endlich ab! Beim Zuheizen eh notwendig.
Deckst du aber ab, stellst sich die Frage nach dem Heizen erst garnicht.


----------



## samorai (29. Nov. 2018)

Alles sehr gut gemeinte Tipps aber darauf zielt das Thema nicht ab.

Zur Erinnerung ich versuche eine einfache, effektive Teich-Heizung zu bauen.

Sehr bedauerlich ist es, das es hier keine Anregungen dazu gibt.

Ich kann doch nicht der einzige sein, der sich über so etwas Gedanken macht.

Dazu kommen dann noch die Wetter-Verhältnisse, 1,5 Wochen etwas kälter, dann wieder 12°C, da heiz ich doch lieber und stelle dann wieder aus.
Kann meine Fische besser sehen und muss nicht wegen, zusammen gerechnet vielleicht 8 Wochen die in die minus Gerade gehen, abdecken.
Andere Bedenken sind Schnee, Hagel und Sturm.


----------



## teichinteressent (30. Nov. 2018)

Ok. Abdecken willst du nicht und trotzdem heizen. Energieverschwender!

Dann kauf dir 2 3kW-Heizstäbe und häng die ins Wasser. Schalte die nach belieben/Bedarf ein. Einfacher geht nun wirklich nicht.

In unseren Gegenden kannst du auch schon mal 2/3 Wochen knackige Minustemperaturen haben. Auch danach muß es noch lange nicht viel wärmer werden.
Dann kauf besser 3 Stück.


----------



## troll20 (30. Nov. 2018)

Ron, dann solltest du dir wirklich mal den Ofen von Mitch anschauen. 
Damit dann einen entsprechenden Wassertank befeuert, in dem unten Wasser aus Teich rein geht und oben raus zum Teich zurück.

Das könnt was werden.
Müsste mal sich was überlegen mit einer Abgasspirale durch den Tank.


----------



## samorai (30. Nov. 2018)

Hallo @teichinteressent !
Mein Teich hat ca 60 qm Fläche, dann gibt's noch ein Tannennadeln-Problem von mir und den Nachbarn, dann kommen 2 Brücken dazu. Eine davon ist der Hauptweg in den Garten, sollte also frei begehbar bleiben.
Leider habe ich das nicht so gut wie Michael oder Florian.
Da gehen zB keine Bälle, für Styrodur oder Doppelsteg Platten bräuchte man eine schwimmende Auflage ( ggf 110 HT-ROHR) von ca 60m .
Oder man macht ein Spitzdach aus Gewächshaus-Folie, das würde die 100qm erreichen.

Oder du hast noch bessere Vorschläge !

Es ist natürlich leicht und schnell geschrieben ; wann deckst du endlich ab, oder “Energie Verschwender“.

Ich überlege jetzt schon das 2.Jahr. Was ihr natürlich nicht wissen könnt, die sich anschließende Terrasse soll im Winter als Palmen-Hain dienen und die überschüssige Wärme wird dann in diesen Raum abgegeben.
Damit schlage ich wieder 2 __ Fliegen mit einer Klappe.


----------



## trampelkraut (30. Nov. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo @teichinteressent !
> 
> Damit schlage ich wieder 2 __ Fliegen mit einer Klappe.



Tierquäler!


----------



## Lion (30. Nov. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Zur Erinnerung ich versuche eine einfache, effektive Teich-Heizung zu bauen.
> 
> Sehr bedauerlich ist es, das es hier keine Anregungen dazu gibt.
> 
> ...



hallo Ron,
Du bist absolut nicht der Einzige, der sich über so etwas Gedanken gemacht hat, aber so eine Teichheizung ist ein Fass ohne Boden.
Nur ein kleines Beispiel:
Falls Du das Wasser nur von einer Stelle aus im Teich erwärmst, schwimmen die Fische dort hin und legen sich quasi auf die Wärme-Stelle
und verfaulen / erkranken von unten.
Und so gehen die Probleme immer noch viel weiter und das ganze wäre schlechter, als das was die Natur den Tieren bietet.
Außerdem hat die Natur dafür gesorgt, dass die Fische ohne Heizung auskommen.
Die Tiere erkennen auch viel schneller die äußeren Wetter-Bedingungen und reagieren dementsprechend, warum sollen wir da mit einer Heizung
künstlich eingreifen, wenn es ohne funktioniert ?

Also meine Empfehlung
1stens: lass das ganze
 oder 
2tens:  nimm das ganze in Angriff und berichte uns darüber.

Viele Grüße
Léon


----------



## samorai (30. Nov. 2018)

Hallo @trampelkraut !
Es klemmt nur noch an einer Umwälz-Pumpe für heiß Wasser, was kann man außer Wilo-Pumpen noch in Betracht ziehen?


----------



## Lion (30. Nov. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo @trampelkraut !
> Es klemmt nur noch an einer Umwälz-Pumpe für heiß Wasser, was kann man außer Wilo-Pumpen noch in Betracht ziehen?



das ganze in Schwerkraft betreiben.


----------



## samorai (30. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Leon!
Ich kann meine Finger nicht still halten und so wie du es beschreibst soll der Teich nicht beheizt werden.
Die Heizung bzw Wärmetauscher wird in meinem 2800l GFK-BECKEN unter gebracht.
Ich stelle mir das so vor, wenn in dem Becken ,sagen wir 20°C erreicht sind, lasse ich gedimmt meine 8000 er Pumpe laufen.
Alles ist “Neuland“ für mich.
Die Überwachungs- Thermometer sind im Teich und in dem GFK-BECKEN schon intregriert.


----------



## samorai (30. Nov. 2018)

Und in Schwerkraft fließt das heiße Wasser nach unten?
Schließlich ist das GFK-BECKEN gut 1m tiefer wie die Heizung.
Alles was warm ist steigt eigentlich auf.


----------



## samorai (30. Nov. 2018)

Und dann war da noch @troll20 
So wie du es beschreibst hat man eine sehr geringe Ausbeute an Wärme, 
Ich denke die Dinger haben höchstens eine Ausbeute von 20-30 % der Rest geht ungenutzt an die Umwelt.
Ob ich sehr viel mehr erwarten kann ist schwer zu glauben, aber Versuch macht klug.


----------



## trampelkraut (30. Nov. 2018)

Ron, würdest du in meiner Nähe wohnen könnte ich dich mit den verschiedensten Pumpen versorgen. Die wurden alle gegen Energieeffizienz- Pumpen ausgetauscht.

Infrage kämen Grundfoss UPS 25-40 und UPS 25-60 bei Wilo wären es die RS 30 / 4 und RS 30 / 6  alle Pumpen haben 11/2 " Außengewinde

Bei Teichwasser wird nach längeren Standzeiten der Pumpe der Rotor hängen bleiben kann man aber in aller Regel wieder gangbar machen.

Schau doch mal beim Heizungsbauer deines Vertrauens vorbei, die haben sowas massenhaft rumliegen und werfen es auf den Schrott. Für einen Zehner in die Kaffekasse kannst du dir bestimmt gleich mehrere mitnehmen.


----------



## samorai (30. Nov. 2018)

Danke !
Es ist ein separater Kreislauf und hat nichts mit dem Teich-Wasser zu tun.
Okay, ich kenne einige Heizung-Inst.
Ich frage mal nach.


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Dez. 2018)

Morsche,

du musst darauf achten das keine Luftblasen im System sind. Rohrleitungen gegebenfalls mit __ Wasserschlauch spülen. Heizungspumpen ticken da anders als Teichpumpen und sind weniger auf Förderhöhe sondern mehr auf Fördemenge ausgelegt.


----------



## samorai (1. Dez. 2018)

Den Schnell-Entlüfter habe ich schon und er wird auch mit verbaut.
Kann ihn auch zum Wasser auffüllen / nach füllen nutzen.


----------



## samorai (1. Dez. 2018)

Nur mal um hier einige Leute zu beruhigen  
Ist eine Belüftung drunter.
Habe es mal getestet; bringt 0,2°C mehr, als im hinteren nicht abgedeckten Teil des Teiches. Bleibt aber nicht so.
Und der jetzige Stand der “Dinge“


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Dez. 2018)

Am Design des Heizers musst du aber noch arbeiten.


----------



## Lion (1. Dez. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Leon!
> Die Heizung bzw Wärmetauscher wird in meinem 2800l GFK-BECKEN unter gebracht.
> Ich stelle mir das so vor, wenn in dem Becken ,sagen wir 20°C erreicht sind, lasse ich gedimmt meine 8000 er Pumpe laufen.
> Alles ist “Neuland“ für mich.



Ron,
ich habe mal im Frühjahr den Versuch gemacht, um mit heißem Heizungswasser, also mit mehr als 20 Grad,
den Teich etwas schneller von 18 Grad auf 20 Grad zu bekommen, also nur 2 Grad Unterschied, kann Dir
sagen, viel Heizöl und ein trauriges Ergebnis. 

Ich denke, falls jetzt in deinem System die 20 Grad neu aufgeheizt werden und die Pumpe erst wieder bei
20 Grad anläuft, ist der Teich wieder mehr abgekühlt als das was die Heizung bringt.

Bin aber sehr neugierig auf deine Ergebnise und lass mich gerne überraschen.
VG. Léon


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Dez. 2018)

Hallo Ron,

wenn du einen geschlossenen Wasserkreislauf mit dem Edelstahlspiralrohr baust, musst du dir darüber im klaren sein das beim Aufheizen des Wassers sich selbiges ausdehnt. D.h. Wenn du beispielsweise einen Anfangsdruck von 1 bar in dem System hast, und den solltest du damit die Pumpe richtig funktioniert und keinen Schaden durch Kavitation nimmt haben. Beim Aufheizen dehnt sich das Wasser aus d.h. der Druck steigt je nach Endtemperatur enorm an. Abhilfe schafft ein kleines Druckausdehnungsgefäß  und ein Sicherheitsventil das bei 2,5 bar öffnet.

Oder du musst den Kreislauf offen bauen, mit einem Standrohr z.B. 2m an dem sich oben ein Sammelbehälter (offenes Ausdehnungsgefäß) befindet der eine offene Verbindung zur Athmosphäre hat.

Skizze eines offenen Systems

https://www.haustechnikverstehen.de/wie-funktioniert-eine-offene-heizung/

Skizze eines geschlossenen Systems

https://www.haustechnikverstehen.de/wie-funktioniert-eine-geschlossene-heizung/


----------



## samorai (2. Dez. 2018)

Hallo Roland!
Reicht ein Schnell-Entlüfter nicht aus, wie im Beitrag#42 beschrieben?
Danke für deine Hinweise.


----------



## Michael H (2. Dez. 2018)

Morsche
Das erste Problem was ich bei dir am Teich sehe ist die Größe . Alles zu beheizten wird unmöglich sein . Willste ja auch nicht . Meine Idee zu dem ganze wäre , denn teich Abzutrennen . An der Brücke vielleicht, muß ja nicht zu 100 % dicht werden . Zu 90 % sollte da auch reichen . Dann wie in einem anderen Thread hier ( find ihn gerade nicht ) ein Partyzelt drüber stellen . Die Teile gibt es ja in allen Größen . Dann würde ich in das Zelt ne Heizung machen . Wie auch immer jetzt , Holz , Gas , Elektro .
Sprich nicht das Wasser erwärmen sondern die Luft .
Den Plan hatte ich im Kopf bevor alles anders kam bei mir . Finde das auch die einfachste Lösung . Ob die nun tauglich ist und was bringt steht auf einem anderen Blatt .

Soviel von mir zu dem Thema......


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Dez. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Roland!
> Reicht ein Schnell-Entlüfter nicht aus, wie im Beitrag#42 beschrieben?
> Danke für deine Hinweise.



Nein, tut er nicht. Ein Schnellentlüfter lässt nur Gase/ Luft entweichen, aber keine Flüssigkeiten.


----------



## troll20 (2. Dez. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> aber keine Flüssigkeiten.


Sollte er zumindest, jedoch schaffen die das teilweise nicht mal ein Jah bevor sie Anfangen zu pieseln 
Deutsche Markenqualität von deutschem Hersteller mit Tochterfirma  oder Ableger in China und co. Und dann auch noch teures Geld für haben wollen.


----------



## teichinteressent (2. Dez. 2018)

Sagt eigentlich schon der Name: Entlüfter


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Dez. 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Sollte er zumindest, jedoch schaffen die das teilweise nicht mal ein Jah bevor sie Anfangen zu pieseln
> Deutsche Markenqualität von deutschem Hersteller mit Tochterfirma  oder Ableger in China und co. Und dann auch noch teures Geld für haben wollen.



Psst,  musst du das verraten. wir bauen die Dinger gerne ein, da hat man ständig was zu reparieren und auszutauschen.


----------



## samorai (2. Dez. 2018)

Hallo Michael!
Die Möglichkeit den Teich zu halbieren besteht natürlich und wurde unter anderem mit Rene schon ausdiskutiert.
Die Brücke könnte man gut als Eingangsbereich nutzen.
Die Heizung in diesen Bereich zu integrieren sehe ich als nicht so clever an (Sauerstoff-Entzug,Abgase und Feuchtigkeit).

Die Pumpe ist gerade gekommen, allerdings fehlt jetzt ein Sicherheitsventil anstelle des Schnell-Entlüfter.


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Dez. 2018)

Den Schnellentlüfter solltest du dennoch am höchsten Punkt des Systems einbauen. irgendwo muss die Luft ja raus.

hier ein Link zum SV: 

https://www.xn--sanitr-heizung-fach...MIleXQl4eB3wIVDhsYCh2I0gNjEAYYASABEgKDwPD_BwE

und zum Ausdehnungsgefäß

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## samorai (19. Dez. 2018)

Moin, Moin Leute!

Nach langem Versuchen und etlichen hin und her funktioniert die Heizung endlich.
Ich habe mich nicht getraut das Rendel -Rohr zu stark zu erhitzen, bis ich auf ein Video im Netz gestoßen bin.
Dort wurde das Rohr in einem Ofen auf ein V2A-Gitter gespannt/ umwickelt.
Das hat mir gut gefallen.

Nachteil meiner Propan-Gas-Heizung ist das vereisen der Gasflasche und die Abgase.

Der Teich wurde halbseitig abgedeckt mit Gewächshaus-Folie.
Die Folie hat einen Aufbau aus 75 HT-ROHR.

Zuerst wird das GFK-BECKEN auf 10° C erwärmt, dann wird die Teich Pumpe eingeschaltet(gedimmt).
Somit kann ich die Temperatur im abgedeckten Teil um 1°C erhöhen.
Teich Temperatur ist von 2,4° auf 4,4° in den letzten 2 Tagen gestiegen bei einem Gasverbrauch von ca 1 kg.


----------



## trampelkraut (19. Dez. 2018)

Zeig mal Bilder von dem fertigen Teil!


----------



## Lion (20. Dez. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Moin, Moin Leute!
> Teich Temperatur ist von 2,4° auf 4,4° in den letzten 2 Tagen gestiegen bei einem Gasverbrauch von ca 1 kg.



hallo Ron,
bei mir ist die Teich-Temperatur ohne Heizung und ohne Gasverbrauch und ohne eine 1/2 Abdeckung auch gestiegen.
Woran könnte das liegen ?

Wie schon von mir geschrieben, wird deine Heizung bei einem Außenteich von 27000 ltr. kaum etwas bringen,
außer zusätzliche Arbeit und zusätzliche Kosten.

Aber freue mich über deine Berichte und Bilder.


----------



## Teich4You (20. Dez. 2018)

Verrücktes Thema hier.

Erste Frage die ich mir stelle: Warum will man etwas verändern, was Jahrelang gut funktioniert hat? Warum der Sinneswandel? Tatsächlich bist du nicht der einzige, der auf einmal etwas verändern will, obwohl immer alles in Ordnung war. Ich behaupte das liegt an zu viel Koi-Teich-Medien-Konsum. Irgendwann lässt man sich da verrückt machen.

Zweite Frage: Wie will man einen so großen Teich ohne Abdeckung mit so wenig KW heizen?
Du nennst zwar einen Temperaturanstieg, aber erzählst  uns gar nichts über deine Außentemperaturen.
Ich behaupte das es das allgemeine Wetter war, was zu dem Anstieg geführt hat. Auch bei mir ist es hoch gegangen, komplett ohne Heizung.


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Dez. 2018)

27 000 Liter mit einem kg Flüssiggas von 2.4 auf 4,4°C zu erwärmen ist physikalisch nicht möglich. Ursache für die Erwärmung dürfte die gestiegene Außentemperatur sein.


----------



## samorai (20. Dez. 2018)

Hallo Ihr Skeptiker!
Ich habe nicht geschrieben das sich das Wasser im ganzen Teich erwärmt, so viele Meßpunkte habe ich gar nicht.

Die Fische versammeln sich im Winter im vorderen Teil des Teiches, was nun abgedeckt ist. 
Im hinteren Teil ist die Temperatur nicht von Bedeutung.

Gestern waren die Luft Temperaturen um die Mittagszeit kurz mal auf 5°C gestiegen, kamen aber aus der 0°C Grenze.
Vor bzw hinter der Gartentür ist noch Eis auf den überschwemmten Flächen.
  
@Teich4You auf deinen Mobile Alerts kannst du auch die Temperatur von Berlin ablesen, ziehe nochmal 1°C ab dann hast du die Temperatur der Walachei oder Nordpol.

Aus Sicherheitsgründen werde ich keine Fotos über die Heizung mehr einstellen.
Habe diesen Beitrag auch bei Google entdeckt und auf keinen Fall möchte ich einen Nachbau provozieren / animieren.
Ich werde diese Heizung wieder verwerfen und mir etwas anderes suchen.


----------



## Lion (21. Dez. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Skeptiker!
> .



hallo Ron,
wir sind keine Skeptiker sondern Realisten.

Falls Du die Messpunkte am Warmwassereinlauf anbringst, kannst Du noch bessere Werte erzielen. 

Ich bewundere deine Aktivität und den Drang zur Verwirkglichung des Projektes aber dennoch, würde
mir so ein Zeltanblick über die lange Winterphase in keinster Weise gefallen.

Ein von Eis bedeckter Teich sieht doch viel schöner aus und schütz, wie schon geschrieben, das
Teichwasser bezw. die Fische vor einer gewissen Kälte.
Also ein Schutzdach, welches die Natur selber produziert. Wir sorgen dann nur für eine kleine Eisfreie Stelle.
(so wie es auch bei Dir funktioniert hat)

Aber bitte berichte weiter über die Erfahrung, denn es hilft uns alle und ich werde gerne, da ich mich auch damit über
einen längeren Zeitraum befasst und Versuche gestartet habe und falls das Ganze jetzt bei Dir etwas bringt,
gerne umdenken.

Gutes Gelingen wünscht
Léon


----------



## muh.gp (21. Dez. 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Verrücktes Thema hier.
> 
> Erste Frage die ich mir stelle: Warum will man etwas verändern, was Jahrelang gut funktioniert hat? Warum der Sinneswandel? Tatsächlich bist du nicht der einzige, der auf einmal etwas verändern will, obwohl immer alles in Ordnung war. Ich behaupte das liegt an zu viel Koi-Teich-Medien-Konsum. Irgendwann lässt man sich da verrückt machen.



Cool, Florian! Bist nicht auch du einer derer, der die Leute mit "zu viel Koi-Teich-Medien" und dem damit verbundenem Konsum "verrückt" macht? Ein Schelm, der.....


----------



## Teich4You (21. Dez. 2018)

Bin ich das?


----------



## Lion (28. Dez. 2018)

hallo Ron,
jetzt wo es kälter geworden ist und einige Zeit verstrichen ist wäre es Interessant, welche Erfahrung Du gemacht hast. (Wassertemperatur, Verbrauch, Verhalten der Fische usw..)

Bin Neugierig.

 Léon


----------



## samorai (28. Dez. 2018)

Hallo Leon!
Im Moment wird nicht geheizt.
Der Teich hat 5° C , der Filter hat 6,5° C und die Luft ist bei fast 7° C .
Morgen werden es sogar an die 10° C .

Es ist aber schon etwas komisch zu sehen wie die Fische langsam ihre Bahnen ziehen.

Außerdem komme ich in Zweifel mit der Fütterung .... lieber nicht.

Unter dem abgedeckten Teil halten sich die Temperatur fast stabil, aber das habt ihr vor raus gesagt.

Fazit; Abdecken ist okay
           heizen vielleicht nur zur Sicherheit


----------



## samorai (28. Dez. 2018)

Nachtrag

Mittlerweile wurden die Messpunkte so oft umgelegt, das ich Temperatur-Technisch voll im Bilde bin.
Sogar bei WW kenne ich die Einlauf Temperatur.

Und was ich für sehr gut einschätze, mein “Tannennadel-Regen“ hat wenig Chancen in den Teich zu fallen.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (28. Dez. 2018)

Was wäre denn dein Fazit?
Abdecken sollte man machen, da die Temperatur Stabil bleibt und heizen bei xy Grad?
Füttern und Filter?
Weil bei höheren Temperaturen die Fische mehr Energie verbrauchen.


----------



## samorai (28. Dez. 2018)

Genau Sven, da die Winter immer kürzer unter die Null Grad Grenze gehen, sehe ich das erstmal so.
Ich lass das ganze mal im Rahmen.
Eventuell gibt's auch andere Meinungen.


----------



## teichinteressent (28. Dez. 2018)

> Weil bei höheren Temperaturen die Fische mehr Energie verbrauchen.


Welche Temperaturen vergleichst du? 4 und 6 oder 4 und 18? (alle Werte in °C)


----------



## Teichfreund77 (28. Dez. 2018)

@samorai ich werde nächstes Jahr auch Abdecken und mir das ganze mal anschauen.
Heizen wahrscheinlich nur bei einem Jahrhundert Winter wie vor fast genau 40 Jahren.

@teichinteressent Auf den Grad genau kann man das wohl nicht festmachen, aber zwischen 4 und 10 Grad liegen schon Welten.
Bei 10 Grad sind die Fische noch sehr Aktive und verbrauchen dementsprechend.
bei 4 Grad wird nur noch langsam geschwommen, somit weniger verbrauch.


----------



## teichinteressent (28. Dez. 2018)

Meine haben sich bei 10 Grad kaum bewegt, wie auch bei 5 Grad.


----------



## samorai (28. Dez. 2018)

Hallo Sven!
Möchtest du auch mit Gewächshaus-Folie arbeiten oder gibt's anderes im Hinterkopf?
Luft hat auch einen Dämmwert .
Die Unterkonstuktion ist 75 HT-ROHR das schimmelt und verwittert nicht.
Wenn die Folie etwas größer ist kann es nur von Nutzen sein, da unsere Teiche keine thermischen Eigenschaften haben, sprich gedämmte Wände und und und.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (29. Dez. 2018)

Hallo Ron,
überlegt hatte ich diese Teichbälle zu nehmen, die Kosten aber bei der Fläche ein vermögen.
Mein Nachbar nimmt Styrodur-platten.
Mein Teich ist fast rund und hat 12m Durchmesser.
Mal schauen was man am besten verarbeiten kann und später nicht zu viel Platz weg nimmt.

Deine Idee finde ich gut.


----------

